# IP-Adressen



## Medi (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo !

Ich brauche  Hilfe bei der Lösung dieser Aufgabe:

*Aufgabenstellung:*


Nehmen Sie an, Sie würden den Bereich Klassenloser IP-Adressen verwalten, den mit 195.12 beginnen
(mit anderen anderen Worten: die Adressen der Form 195.12.0.0/16)

a) Eine Firma A fordert 100 Adressbereiche der Form 195.12.x.0/24 an (also 100*256 IP-Adr.)
	Weissen Sie der Firma A die angeforderte Anzahl von Adressen in Form eines einzigen
	Adressblocks ( 195.12.x.y/z) zu, beginnend mit der Adresse 195.12.0.0.

	Adressblock Firma A:

b) Nun kommt Firma B fordert 60 Adressbereiche der Form 195.12.x0/24 an. Weisen Sie Firma B 
    die angeforderte Anzahl der Adressen in Form eines einzigen Adressblocks (195.12.x.y/24) zu,
	beginnend mit der kleinsten noch freien Adresse nach den Adressen der Firma A.

	Adressblock Firma B:

c) Nun kommt Firma C und fordert 80 Adressbereich der Form 195.12.x.0/24 an. Tja da haben Sie
	ein Problem. Aber Sie wollen die Firma C natürlich nicht enttäuschen. Außerdem sind Sie bislang 
	ja auch sehr großzügig bei der Adresszuteilung gewesen. Also: Wie kriegen Sie das Prblem 
	in den Griff und wie sehen die resultierenden Adressbereiche der Firma A und C aus? 
	Nebenbedingungen:
		- Der Adressraum von Firma B soll unverändert bleiben.
		- Der Adressraum von Firma A soll zusammenhängend bleiben und mit 195.12.0.0 beginnen.


thx im voraus !


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jul 2008)

Welche Vorüberlegungen hast du gemacht? Gibts bereits Lösungsansätze? Wobei genau hast du Probleme?

Falls du hier eine fertige Lösung erwartest, muss ich das Thema verschieben.


----------



## Guest (14. Jul 2008)

ich bin auf zwei Lösungen gekommen:

die erste:  

     A>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.0/25 bis 195.12.x.127/25

     B>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.128/26 bis 195.12.x.191/26

     C>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.192/25 bis 195.12.x.319/25  bei C wird die 255 überschreitet 

und die Lösung ist falsch.

dann habe ich mich anderes überlegt und komme ich auf die Lösung :


     A>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.0/24 bis 195.12.x.100/25

     B>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.101/24 bis 195.12.x.161/24

     C>>> bekommt von 195.12.x.162/24 bis 195.12.x.242/24  

und glaube dass diese Lösung auch falsch ist.


----------



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

noch keine Idee ????


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jul 2008)

also ich wüßte gar nicht, nach welchen Regeln da irgendwas passiert 

Aufgabe hat auch nix mit Java zu tun?


----------



## Siassei (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo Jardo, Medi, ...

wie oft hast du diese Frage im web gestellt? Google  ist eine Macht für deinen Prof. 

A -> 195.12.0.0 bis 
B -> 
C ->  


> 100 Adressbereiche der Form 195.12.x.0/24 an (also 100*256 IP-Adr.)


Stimmt dieser Satz überhaupt? 100 Adressen von 195.12.x.0/24 ???:L 

So nen mist. Wie wärs mit IPv6


----------



## Guest (14. Jul 2008)

In anderen Foren fand ich keine Hilfe, und in google fand ich auch keine Hinweise.

 Die Aufgabe war eine Klausuraufgabe.


----------

